

What it's like to work at Disqus: interview - sharpshoot
http://blog.snaptalent.com/?p=119

======
cmos
That's like an interview of some spoiled child actor.

Seriously, nothing they said there was unique. Perhaps it was watered down by
the interviewer, but it seems like they could place any company name there
looking to hire some people and they probably had the gal to charge them for a
'candid company portrait' as part of their high level web 2.0 recruiting
process.

Smells bad to me.

~~~
danielha
haha, spoiled child actor

------
maxklein
I'll say this, and I speak only for myself and a medium sized rat I have in my
home:

I think it makes a company a lot more likeable when we see an interview with
the founders where the founders are just normal people who appear _humble_! I
won't mention any names, but there are a few founders who have blogs and
whatnots that give this vibe that they are so intelligent and so much better
than the rest of us. It makes me want them to fail.

The Disqus guys seem down to earth and a bit camera nervous, which makes them
likeable, and makes me want them to succeed too.

So, I think more founders here should post videos of themselves on their
product pages, and people will generally be nicer, I believe, as you change
from some text into a real person one could meet someday.

------
babyshake
"Who are you looking to hire and what skills will they have?

We’re looking for great developers who are passionate about contributing to
and shaping the web."

Sounds perfect for the HN crowd.

~~~
inklesspen
Sounds like empty bullshit to me.

Me, were I hiring, I'd say something more like this:

I want madmen. I want people who have seen where the web could be going and
who are dedicated to guiding it there. I want the woman who knows when less is
more, and when more is more. I want the man who understands how the future of
discussion on the web is being shaped, and who is obsessed with getting it
right. I want the people who are maybe a little bit crazy about this, because
so am I.

~~~
fgimenez
While poetic and thoroughly motivating, I don't know if I'd apply for a job
with a description like that. It reminds me too much of the "need python ninja
with postgres jiu-jitsu skillz" spiels you see on freelancing websites. Unless
you had a professional advertising company, that description says nothing
relevant the actual job he is talking about.

This isn't to say that creative job descriptions aren't amazing, I just feel
that they could be better tailored their target audience. Preferably something
along the lines of the resume-free job posting, exemplified at
<http://www.ryanholiday.net/archives/help_wanted.phtml>.

Personally, I'd also ask for a description of the applicants favorite
algorithm and why. You can gauge their interests and passions from a loaded
question like that, and it would be a hell of a lot of fun to write.

~~~
inklesspen
Well, sure, that wasn't a complete job description. It wasn't meant to be. It
was a replacement for TFA's "We’re looking for great developers who are
passionate about contributing to and shaping the web."

In short, it's a hook to get people to look at the actual job opening.

